# Help! Stinky Eyes???



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey all, 

We need some help here, we have 3 malts. Our oldest (7 years) has traditionally always just had black hardening eye tears that were always easy to pick out. No tear stains. 

Our second had horrible tearstains the first year of her life, we treated her with Teramycin (5 years ago) and she cleared up. The last 2 years we'be been giving her Angel eyes only when she needs it. 

We got our third about 10 months ago. she had only minor tearing when we got her, Angel eyes cleared it up.

For the last 6 months or so, the 3 of them have all been developing a kind of puslike yellowish gunk or goo around their eyes, it's sticky and smelly, and hardens into like a green that is spread throuout their facial hair because of the slimy nature of it before it hardens. it's hard to comb out and clean when it's not hardend. 

We actually took our oldest to the Vet because we were afraid it was an infection, they said it didn't look like anything serious and they just gave her some eye drops. That was probably 6 weeks ago and no change.

We've been hoping it would go away but it doesn't seem to be going anywhere? I've had all three of them on Angel eyes for the last 4 weeks thinking that might help, but the gunky stinky yellow is still there??

Has anyone ever come across this? It's requiring alot of cleaning and combing which I don't mind but it just is not normal for what we are used to?

Alergies? Diet?? any ideas?

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Please go back to the vet - it could be an eye infection, allergies or something else. When eyes aren't clear it can signify and underlying problem. 
You may need to let them know that you want some investigating done. Don't let them be so quick to dismiss the problem.

Leslie


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I was told by a top breeder to rinse twice a day with B&L Irrigating Eye Wash to keep eyes clear. Are the eyes free of hair? When my baby's hair is in his eyes he will get gunk in them too which hardens. Wash their face a couple times a day combing the mustache hairs out with a flea comb? If you keep hair out of eyes and hair dry and clean, then I don't think the yeast has much of a breeding ground for tear stains. I can imagine that this routine is pretty taxing with 3 Malts, though.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jun 16 2009, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792151


> Please go back to the vet - it could be an eye infection, allergies or something else. When eyes aren't clear it can signify and underlying problem.
> You may need to let them know that you want some investigating done. *Don't let them be so quick to dismiss the problem*.
> 
> Leslie[/B]


I agree 100%, another trip to the vet is in order. There is obviously something wrong.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I think I would get a second opinion from another vet.......where there is yellow and green gunk, there is got to be an infection...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Smelly, yellow/green **** says infection to me.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Sounds like an infection, although sometimes allergies can cause a yelllowish/green discharge from the eyes (allergies from pollen and crap in the air). It would be a good idea to get some antibiotic ointment to put in the eyes for 10-14 days to see if it clears up.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sounds like conjunctivitis to me, if it is I know it is quite contagious in humans and I bet it is in animals too. That could be why all three have it. My 1st Malt used to get it and I had to put an antibiotic cream in her eyes.

Are you combing their hair under their eyes with the same comb? If you are I would stop it right now until all three are cleared up.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have been having the same problem with one of my four, Pinki. I have come to the conclusion it is allergy.

I have used every thing the vet has given us for the last few months but nothing works long term. 

This is what he has given us:

tobramycin drops,
neomycin and polymyxin B sulfates and dexamethasone,
and latest one, neo-poly-bachydro

I wish I new of a allergy med to try. 

To add to her eye problem she was at the groomer monday and I believe they got soap in her eye.ARGH! She was really squinting and rubbing last night. I rinsed her eye and put in some meds. She was not happy with me! Poor girl!

If you figure out anything keep me posted!


----------

